# "Blue Marlana" crew report 7/12/2013



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

The Cabo is on the hill getting a freezer plate in the fish box. My good friend Ramesh was kind enough to lend us his 31 Cape Horn "Belissimo" for the day, so we blazed out to the spur last night. Keith (aqua viva) led us to a monster rip, and was slaying the fish when we got there. Unfortunately, all we could manage was one barracuda before it got dark. 

Spent the night considering heading to the barn, but Marlana wouldn't let me. I seriously have a new appreciation for the center console guys. Thats tuff fishing when the wind starts blowing. 

Couldn't find the rip this morning, so decided to stay around the spur. Hooked this big girl around 1130, and she took Marlana over 3 hours to land on stand up gear and a 50w. 

Best fish for her so far. She was wore out, but didn't give up. I am proud!

Great to fish beside some amazing teams today. Aqua Viva , Blue prints to name a few. Special shout-out to Captain Salt on "privateer" for offering us his wire man. Turns out we were able to get her to the boat on our own, but it was nice to know we had back-up if need be. Have some video of her swimming away healthy. Will try to post.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Awesome fish, awesome woman!!! Great catch. That one would have weighed tonite at the tourney.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome job Dave and Marlana!

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Great job what a fighter!!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Well done guys!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Great accomplishment. Way to hang in there.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Outstanding job! We are headed that way in the morning, may head a little sw of the Spur.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sweeeeeet!!!!


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Wow! Congratulations Dave and Marlana! What an awesome catch!


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey Dave, tMarlana congrats...

How long was the fish? I have a beautiful 106" Chad Cooper original for sale CHEAP!


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Congrats you two nice fish!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Another fish of a lifetime for the Disanto's. Thanks for the sat relay Dave you saved my job, I still got back by 8pm to weigh the two State Record fish. Blue Prints picked me up around 5 from the 100 fathom and hauled a** to the Pass, thanks to the extended blue water family. Some big girls (700#) were cruising around this weekend, probably three will hit the dock and Marlena's still is out there putting out good genes!


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

Wow!!!! that's great


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome report as always!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We feel very fortunate. Several people have asked the weight, but I don't feel qualified to make that call. We have never caught one this big, and have nothing to compare it to. We carefully measure all of our fish, so what I do know is it measured 120". She was fairly fat.

She never jumped, and stayed strong the entire fight. Easily Marlana's greatest fishing challenge to date. A fish we will never forget. A fish that will always remain revered and respected. 

Thanks. 

Ps. Craig, I'm very sorry we could not run back and get you. As it was, we were on fumes coming in.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Helluva fish. Congrats!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Epic report & pics for you both!
Thanks for sharing; time for a mount  ??
catch 'em up.


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats ! great fish and story !


----------

